# What's it like living in a legal state/country?



## eatspam (May 7, 2015)

*I'm curious as to what it's like growing/selling/smoking in a legal country/state. *
Not just what it's like NOW, but how did you get there and what was it like before?

*My questions to those of you lucky enough to live in a legalised area are as follows. *

*First off... What was it like when it finally happened? *
Was there dancing in the streets?
Did people wait in line for days to be the first "legal" smokers?
Tell me your own personal story, I want to hear how it affected YOU as an average pre-legalisation smoker.

*How recently has it happend?*
Last week? Several decades?

*What are the current legal prices for your average "deal" and did it go up or down after legalisation? *
For example here (depending on where you live) it's roughly AU$20-35 per gram of hydro or $320-350 for an Oz of hydro and $200-250 for an oz of outdoor (outdoor is generally shit here as it seems to be always fluffy, pulled early and full of seed).

*Can ANYONE just grow a plant, smoke it, sell it? Or do you need a recreational/medical licence that requires a background check, annual fee, doctors notes...etc.*
What are the hoop's one must jump through to become a legal stoner if any?

*What are the limitations to what you can possess, sell, grow? *
Can you grow acre's of it or are you limited to one plant?
Can anyone open a dispensary/cafe? Do you even NEED to open a shop or can you just deal from your house?
Can you keep a couple hundred pounds in stock or can you only carry a 1/4oz?


----------



## eatspam (May 7, 2015)

*To get the ball rolling I'll explain what it's like in my ILLEGAL country. Australia.  *
If you want the complete statistical break down, here's where Australia's currently at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_in_Australia

To save you the indepth reading, *it's basically illegal but widely decriminalised*. Even in states where it's NOT decriminalised *the law has taken a "harm minimisation" stance over "punitive action"* *as long as you're not growing, selling or in possession of large quantities*. 
I've never been caught but I've had plenty of friends who have been and NONE of them have ever seen the inside of a prison cell. Every last one got away with fines or good behaviour bonds. All of them got off VERY lightly, from my mate who had half a gram in foil all the way up to a friend who got raided with a 3m (W) x 10m (L) x 3m (H) room filled wall to wall with 2m + MONSTER plants in full bloom. 
That said, if you choose to be around this plant in any way you CAN be locked up for a VERY long time even for minor offences. This is something every smoker in Australia has to live with in the back of their mind every day. 

We do have one tiny town in all of Australia that has managed to be the "grey area, not really legal but barely tolerated" weed capital of Australia. *Nimbin, NSW.* 
 
A tiny remote village deep in the mountains of what seems to be the 1960's! About a decade ago I was 18, newly free from school and managed to make the incredibly long pilgrimage to experience what it's like to live in a place where this magical plant has not only thrived but been accepted by everyone (without a badge at least). 

It's a truly bizarre setup. Police are a constant presence but they never seem to do anything other than walk around and watch the main street (the main street being about 100m long with only 10 or so shops.)
The main rule is NO dealing in public. But generally before you've even gone past one shop you'll have a half a dozen people come up to you and ask "are you looking to smoke?" at which point you'll say "sure" then get ushered somewhere out of site for the transaction to take place. For me my first buy was from a sweet old lady that for $20 opened up her knitting bag FULL of the best outdoor bud I've ever had and just said "Go on love, grab a fist full and stick it in your pocket!" I must have grabbed a half an ounce! 

But alas, it becomes apparent very quickly that no matter how alluring this utopia is, you can only go so long before you think "wow, I really need to wash my feet and eat something that has a soul". 
I had to leave that place and because of the distance and lack of work out that way I've never been back since. 

So now I'm trying to grow an ounce in a PC case every now and then because it's the most "personal supply ONLY" setup I can think of. To be honest if the law ever found it I'd be happy to say "well, I tried to do it as morally just as posible. I grew for myself, by myself and enjoyed what 700,000+ Aussies do every week without ever once harming another or funding a criminal!" Then I'd take my punishment and get the fuck out of this country to somewhere that allows their citizens the freedom of choice I so desire and deserve, or wait for my own country to wake up to the 21st century!


----------



## Whorlwind (May 10, 2015)

I'd like to see a response to this - I'm quite interested in the issue as well.


----------



## Tim Fox (May 16, 2015)

I live in Oregon we go legal on July 1st


----------



## eatspam (May 16, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> I live in Oregon we go legal on July 1st


Do you know the rules and regulations yet?


----------



## WattSaver (May 16, 2015)

I live in Colorado, where since the late 80's possession of an oz or less has been a misdemeanor. In 1988 I had to pay a $150 fine for possession of 0.08 grams, the fine would have been the same for 27.9gm. In 2000 we passed the med mj amendment. I got my tax card in 2002. Not many folks took this legal route, due to the federal level laws. I never had a problem or inquiry during this period. Still no dancing in the streets, but overall less tension in the smoking community. It took till 2010 for the red card system to come into effect for med mj. At this point a person needing the help of of mj could get an annual "Red Card". Depending upon your Dr you can grow from 6 to 99 plants. Also at this point doors opened for dispensaries. So with a card you could walk into a store front and buy pot, hash, hi grade extraction oils, and editable's.The first of several Cannabis Cups made it to Denver, I went to the first. The event was amazing, venders couldn't sell any pot,,, but they could give away all they wanted to. Had several dabs of different oils, and a cookie or 2. Was really happy to have the daughter in law pick up the son and I after the event.
Still no open air pot parties but the scent of smoking and growing was much more prevalent in neighborhood settings.

In late 2012 it was legal, now open air 420 parties did occur. It took till 2014 for the first stores to open thier doors for the sale of recreational pot. If you are a state resident you can purchase an oz max at a time, but you can go to as many different stores as you want with the same limit. If you are over 21 and from anywhere else in the world other than Colorado tthe max purchase is a 1/4 oz, (but that can be pot, hash, or oil) and I don't think there is a limit on infused products.

I'm in my latter 50's and I started smoking weed in the very early 70's, and I never thought I'd see this happen in my life time. I go to a dinner party now and it's okay to break out a fatty after dinner, not like yrs back where the stoner's at the party had to sneak off to spark one.

So now anyone over 21 is allowed to grow 6 plants (3 flower, 3 veg). You CAN NOT sell to anyone, but you can give it to anyone over 21. On the med side you can sell to someone who has designated you as their caregiver.

Really the only way to get yourself in serious trouble is selling.

Prices; The peak was from the early 80's to mid 90's for hi grade was $400/oz some was imported but most was grown in Colorado on the western slope. Prices dropped some from 94 on for some reason but only down to $300. As med shops opened and even more shops opened prices went from street prices to much cheaper. Right now same pot med $200 legal $260 the difference is taxes on the rec. So street prices for bootleg material has to be much lower than retail sales, so it's less than $180. This is specific to my region in the state. Go to Denver and the cities on the front range and this price range drops, and there are counties that don't allow rec sales and street prices are higher.

Every time I thumb through the local paper and I see ads for specials and sales at the local shops, I get the same rush feeling that this just couldn't happen. I don't buy much because I grow more than I need, but every now and again I want a different flavor or just need to walk into a store and purchase some bud just because I can.


----------



## eatspam (May 17, 2015)

WattSaver said:


> I live in Colorado, where since the late 80's possession of an oz or less has been a misdemeanor. In 1988 I had to pay a $150 fine for possession of 0.08 grams, the fine would have been the same for 27.9gm. In 2000 we passed the med mj amendment. I got my tax card in 2002. Not many folks took this legal route, due to the federal level laws. I never had a problem or inquiry during this period. Still no dancing in the streets, but overall less tension in the smoking community. It took till 2010 for the red card system to come into effect for med mj. At this point a person needing the help of of mj could get an annual "Red Card". Depending upon your Dr you can grow from 6 to 99 plants. Also at this point doors opened for dispensaries. So with a card you could walk into a store front and buy pot, hash, hi grade extraction oils, and editable's.The first of several Cannabis Cups made it to Denver, I went to the first. The event was amazing, venders couldn't sell any pot,,, but they could give away all they wanted to. Had several dabs of different oils, and a cookie or 2. Was really happy to have the daughter in law pick up the son and I after the event.
> Still no open air pot parties but the scent of smoking and growing was much more prevalent in neighborhood settings.
> 
> In late 2012 it was legal, now open air 420 parties did occur. It took till 2014 for the first stores to open thier doors for the sale of recreational pot. If you are a state resident you can purchase an oz max at a time, but you can go to as many different stores as you want with the same limit. If you are over 21 and from anywhere else in the world other than Colorado tthe max purchase is a 1/4 oz, (but that can be pot, hash, or oil) and I don't think there is a limit on infused products.
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to share your story, I only hope one day soon something similar happens in Australia.


----------



## Tim Fox (May 17, 2015)

In Oregon we can grow 4 plants at home, we can carry up to one ounce in public, and we can trade up to one ounce, no public smoking, this is after July 1st


----------



## eatspam (May 17, 2015)

A question @Tim Fox & @WattSaver, Do they count your clones in your vedge numbers? What happens if you go over your count? misdemeanor fine or criminal conviction? 
Also, how is there a retail side to it if you can't sell to anyone? Do you buy a $200 toy car and get a "free" ounce of weed?


----------



## Tim Fox (May 17, 2015)

there are 2 sides here in Oregon, there is the medical side , which has been legal for several years, the medical people can grow many many plants, especially if they grow for other patients, 
but I am Rec side, and the rec side says 4 plants, and thats all it says, nobody has spelled it out any other way, to me I take it to mean, 4 all together, no differance the size or shape or cycle, Can I live with 4 plants total, HELL YES,, easy as pie man, I can harvest way more from 4 total each year to keep me and all my friends happy for free, if I grow outside, and some electricity if i use my grow cab I built
the legislature has a commitee they organized to discuss measure 91 that legalized marry jane here in oregon , but they have spent all thier time dicussing how close to schools and shit, also they spent the majority of time on how to change up the medical side, or merge the 2 sides, ect ect, the commitee is locked in a stalemate right now, So the law appears to go in effect the way its written, and that is what he rec people and the medical side want , enact the law the way we voted on it, its very close now
measure 91 sets home limits too, but the county and state will never know how much a person has at home, especially if you store it well, and in differant places on your property 
the state is working with the state police to hire officers just for the Oregon liquor commision to use, but they talk about keeping those police busy full time enforcing code guidelines thru the legal rec stores, making sure they are only saling to over 21, weights and measures, liscense following, by all the growers , distrubters and sellers in the rec legal stores
people from portland oregon are already driving to washington state just across the columbia river and buying pot legal there in the store located in vancouver washington, you can shop for pot there like you buy cheese at the super market, those types of stores wont be in oregon until 2016, so home growers and the medical side will be providing the pot for people who want it still, or drive across the river, either way everything I said above is legal here on July 1st


----------



## Tim Fox (May 17, 2015)

Q: After July 1, how much marijuana can I have?

A: Quite a bit. In addition to growing four plants and possessing up to 8 ounces at home or 1 ounce away from home, anyone 21 and older can possess up to 1 pound of solid edibles, or about 10 chocolate bars; 72 ounces of marijuana-infused liquid, or a six-pack of 12-ounce sodas; and 1 ounce of marijuana extract.


----------



## Tim Fox (May 17, 2015)

*What are the limits on how much an individual can possess, grow, or buy? *Once the law takes effect, adults 21 and older can possess up to eight ounces of marijuana and grow no more than four marijuana plants in their households. Those amounts are _total _limits for the household. Each adult can possess up to an ounce in public. Individuals 21 and older may also gift — but not sell – up to an ounce of marijuana, 16 ounces of marijuana products in solid form, or 72 ounces of marijuana products in liquid form to other adults. The purchase limit will be one ounce, or the amount set by the liquor commission, whichever is lower.


----------



## Tim Fox (May 17, 2015)

*What kinds of businesses will be allowed under this law? *Four types of marijuana businesses will be allowed and regulated by the Oregon Liquor Control Commission. “Marijuana producers” will cultivate marijuana for wholesale. “Marijuana processors” will produce marijuana extracts and products. “Marijuana wholesalers” may purchase marijuana and marijuana products to sell to marijuana retailers and other non-consumers. Lastly, “marijuana retailers” are allowed to sell marijuana and related items to individuals 21 and older. Application fees will be $250, and licensing fees are $1,000 per year.


----------



## WattSaver (May 17, 2015)

For fees in Colorado its much higher to open retail outlets. 
Legal Growing,,, anyone can grow 6 plants (3 flower 3 veg). A couple in a home it's 12 plants, if you have kids over 21 at home, you can add 6 for them also. Possession limit is 2oz per person. 

For me I have a med card, with a 12 plant limit but it also has a 12oz possession limit so I can grow more to do extractions for my ails. So in my home with the wife's allowance I have 18 plants and can have 14oz laying around. 

As far as clones, if you go by the letter of the law a rooted clone would count against your veg number. That being said I've only heard of one case where someone was investigated, and it was a neighbor feud. Complaint was "Major Grow Opp" next door. Investigation found (for couple) 4 flower, 6 veg and 6 clones. The investigators filed no charges. So it seems like there is an allowance to let you grow your own, with minor timing issues in your grow cycle.

As far as retail sales there are no tokens. Just walk into a store, all strains are in jars on the shelf. You can look at it, smell it, then order the amount you want of it, just like a deli.


----------



## WattSaver (May 18, 2015)

Hopefully you'll see ads like these in your area soon.


----------



## eatspam (May 18, 2015)

A weed shop under a pizza shop!? GENIUS!


----------



## WattSaver (May 18, 2015)

eatspam said:


> A weed shop under a pizza shop!? GENIUS!


They sell weed by the joint and pizza by the slice. That's life in a resort town.


----------



## Tim Fox (May 18, 2015)

That's what it s like when I drive across the river into Washington, walk into the store, the security guard hands you a menu, lol, browse and shop, last time I went g there I walked out with an oz of Chem dog for 225


----------



## innerG (May 18, 2015)

I just moved from IL to WA, and boy is it a whole different ball game.

I felt like I was in Amsterdam when I went into my first rec shop when we came out here to house hunt.

My wife has some serious medical stuff and has an MMJ card. In WA, recreational users cannot grow at all. I am her provider and we have a couple little plants.

The stores are crazy. Everything you could want, dirt cheap. You see everyone walking down the street with tiny brown bags and you know what's up, lol.

It's weird though, some towns don't allow shops so people have to drive to go get it, and they neutered MMJ with a new law a couple weeks ago.

Imo, Colorado has a much better system than WA since it allows for some rec growing

Still cool to walk into a store a get something like these:


----------



## Tim Fox (May 19, 2015)

That's exactly why I am thrilled with Oregon new law starting in just a few more days we get to grow 4 plants at y home no questions asked, it is awesome, and y if I want the rec store for now I drive across the river, the best of both worlds, and when Oregon's rec stores open the prediction is cheaper than Washington


innerG said:


> I just moved from IL to WA, and boy is it a whole different ball game.
> 
> I felt like I was in Amsterdam when I went into my first rec shop when we came out here to house hunt.
> 
> ...


----------



## innerG (May 19, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> That's exactly why I am thrilled with Oregon new law starting in just a few more days we get to grow 4 plants at y home no questions asked, it is awesome, and y if I want the rec store for now I drive across the river, the best of both worlds, and when Oregon's rec stores open the prediction is cheaper than Washington


I'm not sure how much cheaper it can get - you can get a gram here for the price of a pack of smokes lol


----------



## eatspam (May 19, 2015)

WattSaver said:


> Hopefully you'll see ads like these in your area soon.


You and me both mate!
I love cannabis culture, the thought of it being accepted to the point of what you all have shared with me is what dreams are made of!


innerG said:


> I'm not sure how much cheaper it can get - you can get a gram here for the price of a pack of smokes lol


By the sounds of how quickly it's been accepted in newly legal states, I don't know how or why tobacco companies haven't started to switch crops and start selling packs of pre rolled spliffs.


----------



## innerG (May 19, 2015)

eatspam said:


> By the sounds of how quickly it's been accepted in newly legal states, I don't know how or why tobacco companies haven't started to switch crops and start selling packs of pre rolled spliffs.


A lot of states (all?) require it to be grown and produced in-state by approved producers, and may have different legal specs state by state also. 

Not to mention that big banks won't even touch the money


----------



## Tim Fox (May 19, 2015)

eatspam said:


> You and me both mate!
> I love cannabis culture, the thought of it being accepted to the point of what you all have shared with me is what dreams are made of!
> 
> By the sounds of how quickly it's been accepted in newly legal states, I don't know how or why tobacco companies haven't started to switch crops and start selling packs of pre rolled spliffs.


I know right,, DREAMS are made of, people here are all scrambling around the law changes, and how it effects the medical side of things, but i am like you, I am like a little school kid giddy with excitement, I get to legally grow 4 plants at home ! , i get to legally carry up to 1 ounce in public,, are you KIDDING ME!!!! i feel like dancing,, long time coming!


----------



## Tim Fox (May 19, 2015)

eatspam said:


> You and me both mate!
> I love cannabis culture, the thought of it being accepted to the point of what you all have shared with me is what dreams are made of!
> 
> By the sounds of how quickly it's been accepted in newly legal states, I don't know how or why tobacco companies haven't started to switch crops and start selling packs of pre rolled spliffs.


why have the tobbaco people not jumped on board,, 1 reason
FEDS still classify it as level 1 illegal, until the feds reclassify it , like say tobbaco is or Booze is,, they wont touch it,, so therefore the little guys are getting rich off it,, like medicine man in Denver,, they are millionaries now, and so will others, I know those companies are hoping to just sale thier running buisnesses outright to the tobbacco companies when the feds declasify it, and they will, and those people will retire into the sunset as billionaires,, I wish I was onboard that ship


----------



## Don Geno (May 21, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> why have the tobbaco people not jumped on board,, 1 reason
> FEDS still classify it as level 1 illegal, until the feds reclassify it , like say tobbaco is or Booze is,, they wont touch it,, so therefore the little guys are getting rich off it,, like medicine man in Denver,, they are millionaries now, and so will others, I know those companies are hoping to just sale thier running buisnesses outright to the tobbacco companies when the feds declasify it, and they will, and those people will retire into the sunset as billionaires,, I wish I was onboard that ship


Is there a law for household unit grows like no apartment grows? Part of the regulating re. For Oregon also what's going on my fellow Oregonian


----------



## Tim Fox (May 21, 2015)

From what I have read, apartments can opt out, make lease agreement that forbids growing,


Don Geno said:


> Is there a law for household unit grows like no apartment grows? Part of the regulating re. For Oregon also what's going on my fellow Oregonian


----------



## Don Geno (May 21, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> From what I have read, apartments can opt out, make lease agreement that forbids growing,


So its pretty much the same lease as if it were for medical thanks for the response happy growing!!


----------



## Tim Fox (May 21, 2015)

The medical side is getting a major rewrite as we speak,


----------



## innerG (May 21, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> The medical side is getting a major rewrite as we speak,


If it pans out anything like Washington's, prepare to be screwed


----------



## Tim Fox (May 21, 2015)

not being able to grow at home in Washington is the PITS man for sure


----------



## Tim Fox (May 21, 2015)

So far the legislature in Oregon has only monkeyed with the Medical side , the grow 4 plants at home rec seems to be slipping thru untouched , and only 30 days to go till legal to grow !!


----------



## WattSaver (May 21, 2015)

Laws differ from state to state a bunch, rec and medical. Alaska has the 6 plant limit and plans on opening retail outlets in 2016. The med side can grow also but there are no medical dispensaries.

In Arizona their med plan said anyone could grow until they got dispensaries up and running, so after a couple of yrs growing became much harder to do legally. Now if you live within a 25 mile radius of a dispensary you can't grow. But they have one rule that no other state has. They will honor any other state's medical card. You can't buy at the dispensary, but you can possess mmj as a non state resident. So I can get pulled over in Az show my oz and card and get waived through. 

Colorado has the most liberal laws so far, because they include commercial hemp. If enough states follow then we can talk about inter stare commerce. 

Rules are different everywhere, but there are more areas opening all the time. It's legal in Uruguay now.


----------



## innerG (May 21, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> not being able to grow at home in Washington is the PITS man for sure


Yeah. I'm a caretaker for my wife so we can have a few plants, I just have to smoke the rec. stuff


----------



## WattSaver (May 21, 2015)

innerG said:


> Yeah. I'm a caretaker for my wife so we can have a few plants, I just have to smoke the rec. stuff


Not sure if this is true in Washington, but here with the retail there is no cure or aging, it's just get it cut dried and on the shelf. No individual packaging like you showed earlier. So I have yet to find any bud in a store that's as good as the stuff I grow. (then cure properly).


----------



## Tim Fox (May 21, 2015)

The stuff I go and buy in Washington state is primo outdoor grown weed, packaged labeled and lab tested for THC and cbd


----------



## innerG (May 21, 2015)

WattSaver said:


> Not sure if this is true in Washington, but here with the retail there is no cure or aging, it's just get it cut dried and on the shelf. No individual packaging like you showed earlier. So I have yet to find any bud in a store that's as good as the stuff I grow. (then cure properly).


It's weird. 

Recreational stuff is tighter-regulated, lab tested, fancy packaging with printouts. 

Med stuff is all over the place, sometimes just a generic-ish laser printer label with the patient name, weight and strain printed in black ink. 

I've tried a lot, but I've had AAAA recreational nugs. Snowland (from DTC I think?) that I got from Rainier Downtown in tacoma a few months ago was absolute fire. Thought it was gonna get me busted smoking in a hotel room, it reeked lol


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 4, 2015)

I've been gone awhile, medical issues. Back on the forums and saw this post, figured I'd chime in.
WA here, even with the changes I still grow enough for myself and a patient. @eatspam I saw your grow and it does
make me feel very fortunate that I can grow without hassle. So thank you for sharing your passion for the plant!

I started growing for myself after I medically needed cannabis for pain and nausea in 09.
I've had to buy it periodically in between when I could grow, but that was horribly expensive, simply because of how much I use.
So I grow.
The few times I've bought it's been good, however I know what's been put into mine and 
I just prefer it.
Strawberry blue about to come down in a few days-100% organic soil -60 days today.
sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2015)

@WattSaver @Tim Fox thanks for your insights! I loved the summary of laws. I want to add that here in Colorado you can have an UNLIMITED AMOUNT in your home, just like you can have a wine collection of unlimited size at home. I got The Knock from the local constabulary a few months back. I have several cards as a caregiver but was in violation of city ordinance. I got treated with respect. The only ones who don't get that kind of respect are stupid college kids who burn their fucking house down while growing a huge crop with no documentation at all. It happens. 

What is also happening with depressing regularity is newspaper articles discussing the latest building explosion due to some stupid fool making BHO. So don't be one of them!


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey great looking plants, I only plan y on making canna butter or in coconut oil for baking things, we are down to 26 days till full legal here in Oregon


ttystikk said:


> @WattSaver @Tim Fox thanks for your insights! I loved the summary of laws. I want to add that here in Colorado you can have an UNLIMITED AMOUNT in your home, just like you can have a wine collection of unlimited size at home. I got The Knock from the local constabulary a few months back. I have several cards as a caregiver but was in violation of city ordinance. I got treated with respect. The only ones who don't get that kind of respect are stupid college kids who burn their fucking house down while growing a huge crop with no documentation at all. It happens.
> 
> What is also happening with depressing regularity is newspaper articles discussing the latest building explosion due to some stupid fool making BHO. So don't be one of them!


----------



## innerG (Jun 4, 2015)

Having to buy non-cured weed is analogous to torture, that's nuts. Maybe you could cure it yourself after the fact?

The rec stuff here in WA is definitely cured and bomb. It has a 'harvested on date' many times, 2 of the kinds I bought this week were harvested in January (2 diff batches of GSC)

I'll post some pics of stuff I've strictly gotten from WA rec:
 
Cherry Pie and GSC were $12/gram tax included
 

Forget the prices on these - they were from bigger bags. The top one is Cinex and the bottom one is Dutch Treat.


----------



## Silky T (Jun 4, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> I live in Oregon we go legal on July 1st


I thought you were already legal/


----------



## Silky T (Jun 4, 2015)

eatspam said:


> *To get the ball rolling I'll explain what it's like in my ILLEGAL country. Australia.  *
> If you want the complete statistical break down, here's where Australia's currently at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_in_Australia
> 
> To save you the indepth reading, *it's basically illegal but widely decriminalised*. Even in states where it's NOT decriminalised *the law has taken a "harm minimisation" stance over "punitive action"* *as long as you're not growing, selling or in possession of large quantities*.
> ...


I had a VW bug like that! It was the bomb for the beach. There'd be 9 of us all passed out in it at night- somehow. Well, back in those days you went to bed with one and woke up with another.Ahh, the 70's. Now THOSE were the days. Sorry, I just had to comment. I'm just reading and have no intelligent input


----------



## Silky T (Jun 4, 2015)

WattSaver said:


> I live in Colorado, where since the late 80's possession of an oz or less has been a misdemeanor. In 1988 I had to pay a $150 fine for possession of 0.08 grams, the fine would have been the same for 27.9gm. In 2000 we passed the med mj amendment. I got my tax card in 2002. Not many folks took this legal route, due to the federal level laws. I never had a problem or inquiry during this period. Still no dancing in the streets, but overall less tension in the smoking community. It took till 2010 for the red card system to come into effect for med mj. At this point a person needing the help of of mj could get an annual "Red Card". Depending upon your Dr you can grow from 6 to 99 plants. Also at this point doors opened for dispensaries. So with a card you could walk into a store front and buy pot, hash, hi grade extraction oils, and editable's.The first of several Cannabis Cups made it to Denver, I went to the first. The event was amazing, venders couldn't sell any pot,,, but they could give away all they wanted to. Had several dabs of different oils, and a cookie or 2. Was really happy to have the daughter in law pick up the son and I after the event.
> Still no open air pot parties but the scent of smoking and growing was much more prevalent in neighborhood settings.
> 
> In late 2012 it was legal, now open air 420 parties did occur. It took till 2014 for the first stores to open thier doors for the sale of recreational pot. If you are a state resident you can purchase an oz max at a time, but you can go to as many different stores as you want with the same limit. If you are over 21 and from anywhere else in the world other than Colorado tthe max purchase is a 1/4 oz, (but that can be pot, hash, or oil) and I don't think there is a limit on infused products.
> ...


Sound like you just walked right out of my generation. Speaking of sneaking-- at every Christmas Eve at my inlaws a bunch of us have to "go get ice".


----------



## Silky T (Jun 4, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> *What kinds of businesses will be allowed under this law? *Four types of marijuana businesses will be allowed and regulated by the Oregon Liquor Control Commission. “Marijuana producers” will cultivate marijuana for wholesale. “Marijuana processors” will produce marijuana extracts and products. “Marijuana wholesalers” may purchase marijuana and marijuana products to sell to marijuana retailers and other non-consumers. Lastly, “marijuana retailers” are allowed to sell marijuana and related items to individuals 21 and older. Application fees will be $250, and licensing fees are $1,000 per year.


Sounds like I've picked my profession.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm developing systems to grow cannabis more efficiently and thus for lower cost. That's what I'm doing with my new freedom to grow the weed. This way, everyone gets to enjoy the blessings of the plant- rich, poor, sick and well- and save the planet for a nice bonus!


----------



## Silky T (Jun 4, 2015)

WattSaver said:


> Hopefully you'll see ads like these in your area soon.
> 
> View attachment 3421718
> 
> ...


Jeez. Weed shops in America. I really thought I'd never see it in my lifetime. But then, we've gone from a family tv in the living room to tvs on our wrist which dubs as a phone and a camera, oh, and a GPS... you get it. Of course, we can thank Roswell for those groovy inventions!.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2015)

Silky T said:


> Jeez. Weed shops in America. I really thought I'd never see it in my lifetime. But then, we've gone from a family tv in the living room to tvs on our wrist which dubs as a phone and a camera, oh, and a GPS... you get it. Of course, we can thank Roswell for those groovy inventions!.


No, actually we don't need to thank Roswell for any of them. I'm proud to say that we humans have come up with every last scrap of the technological, manufacturing, marketing and distribution acumen to make inexpensive smartphones the modern miracle they are today.

Now, if only we could apply ourselves so diligently to saving ourselves from the consequences...


----------



## Silky T (Jun 4, 2015)

innerG said:


> Having to buy non-cured weed is analogous to torture, that's nuts. Maybe you could cure it yourself after the fact?
> 
> The rec stuff here in WA is definitely cured and bomb. It has a 'harvested on date' many times, 2 of the kinds I bought this week were harvested in January (2 diff batches of GSC)
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## Silky T (Jun 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> No, actually we don't need to thank Roswell for any of them. I'm proud to say that we humans have come up with every last scrap of the technological, manufacturing, marketing and distribution acumen to make inexpensive smartphones the modern miracle they are today.
> 
> Now, if only we could apply ourselves so diligently to saving ourselves from the consequences...


You have a point on consequences, however, I still vote for Roswell. Don't get me started on aliens. We could go a round or two.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2015)

Silky T said:


> You have a point on consequences, however, I still vote for Roswell. Don't get me started on aliens. We could go a round or two.


You may find that we have less to debate on the subject than you might think.

They're out there. If they have an ounce of sense (as a spacefaring civilization, I'm betting they do), they're keeping a wary eye on us and they generally have the good sense and technological chops not to be detected doing it. Next?


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 5, 2015)

Silky T said:


> I thought you were already legal/


Full rec legal July 1st, we are medically legal now


----------



## Silky T (Jun 5, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You may find that we have less to debate on the subject than you might think.
> 
> They're out there. If they have an ounce of sense (as a spacefaring civilization, I'm betting they do), they're keeping a wary eye on us and they generally have the good sense and technological chops not to be detected doing it. Next?


They're not "out there" they're already here on Earth. Most of them are working with our scientists in Dulce, New Mexico on the 6th and 7th underground floor, 7th being the most unbelieveable because, well, there are experiments going on. I could go on and on about this but you can google if interested. And before I leave this post, I just want to say one more thing while I'm here. The pyramids. They're not just some architectural wonder from centuries ago, the pyramid of Giza, for example, along with other pyramids around the world, were actually nuclear power plants. Once they all shot their beams into the heavens, it created what we now know as the electromagnetic field. They did this waay back to keep the Earth safe from solar flares, meteors, and the like. Ask yourself, "why haven't we had any of those things destroy the Earth since the pyramids were built?" We've had the Flood and the meteor that wiped out the dinosaurs and I know there are other "end of the worlds". The aliens like planet Earth (they love the gold) and they neither want it messed with by atmospheric anomalies nor blown up by us. They have been going around the world, and I know you've heard, shutting down nuclear weapons, but only temporarily. They did have a scare once where they accidently got them "hot" and they almost deployed, but they fixed it right in time. I think that one was Missouri. It could have been a scare on purpose to give us an idea of just how scared we are to even have nuclear weapons. I imagine everyone at the base where it happened was freaking out! I'm just going to google some quick references for you. http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/09/23/aliens-monitoring-nukes-worry-ex-air-force-officers/ But this is what we want. We WANT the more intelligent beings to police the less intelligent beings. It's a good thing.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/ufo/8026971/Aliens-have-deactivated-British-and-US-nuclear-missiles-say-US-military-pilots.html
This one is about the underground base at Dulce. But there's tons of websites and news articles about it. http://beforeitsnews.com/blogging-citizen-journalism/2013/03/dulce-underground-alien-base-smuggled-footage-2446294.html Just google "Dulce, N.M. Aliens" There are the Greys, the Reptilians and the Nordics (those are the blonde-haired, blue-eyed ones), but only the greys and the reps are in underground Dulce and, of course, Phil Schneider. http://www.burlingtonnews.net/schneider.html Let's give this guy a break and give him his thread back. We can make a new thread if you want. But everything I'm going to say has been said by every news agency, pilot and officials in high places that felt compelled to come forward over and over. There's sooo much more out there if you live outside the box. Not you personally.


----------



## tiger mt. (Jun 5, 2015)

innerG said:


> Having to buy non-cured weed is analogous to torture, that's nuts. Maybe you could cure it yourself after the fact?
> The rec stuff here in WA is definitely cured and bomb. It has a 'harvested on date' many times, 2 of the kinds I bought this week were harvested in January (2 diff batches of GSC)
> 
> I'll post some pics of stuff I've strictly gotten from WA rec:
> ...


That bud certainly looks like fire, impressive and not consistent with those that insist recreational pot is somehow inferior to medical or homegrown etc.. What's surprising is the price, I haven't seen rec nugs like that for under 15-20 dollars per gram, where you shopping dude?


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 5, 2015)

From what I have purchased in Washington state rec stores the bud is top shelf highest quality Ihave ever smoked, dense to good outdoor pot


----------



## innerG (Jun 5, 2015)

tiger mt. said:


> That bud certainly looks like fire, impressive and not consistent with those that insist recreational pot is somehow inferior to medical or homegrown etc.. What's surprising is the price, I haven't seen rec nugs like that for under 15-20 dollars per gram, where you shopping dude?


Tacoma Area, I go all over town. I like to buy a bunch of 1G sacks so I can try a lot of kinds, lol.

Here's one place that has their prices listed: http://www.hiwy7.com/products22.html

I'd also vouch for Clear Choice Cannabis, Rainier on Pine, Mary Mart and most others I've been to in the Tacoma area. I went to one in Spokane that was shady but I can't say that where I go is representative of all places. I usually check google reviews on them before I go so I don't waste my time


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 5, 2015)

i go to the vancouver washington stores, there are 2 of them across the columbia from me, i am from Oregon, the number 1 store in washington is number 1 because of Oregon buyers,, lol, the main street store is so very nice,, good people, great bud, and they usually always have some choice in the 10 dollar per gram range,


----------



## WattSaver (Jun 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm developing systems to grow cannabis more efficiently and thus for lower cost. That's what I'm doing with my new freedom to grow the weed. This way, everyone gets to enjoy the blessings of the plant- rich, poor, sick and well- and save the planet for a nice bonus!


You may want to check out one of my threads for lowering costs. It may work into your system maybe not, but I spend right around $2/plant/grow + electricity. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-real-k-i-s-s-growing-method-soilponics.850551/


----------



## panhead (Jun 8, 2015)

I live in Michigan & have been growing dope since the early 70's when single lbs cost $300 , got popped for Manufacturing a controlled substance & did a couple years the slow way , the cops used early racketeering laws to take everything i owned & sell it .

Got out & bought an old abandoned AC Spark Plug bldg from GM & started growing again , kept it undercover for 30 yrs , Michigan became a legal state & being that my wife suffers from Multiple Sclerosis i hired a lawyer who petitioned the Governor to set aside my felony drug conviction so i could care for my wife .

Got all the legal goodies squared away , shut my soil grow down & set up 8 flood n drain tables ( Thanks AlBfuct ) the per patient plant count here is 12 & a caregiver is allowed 5 patients for a total of 72 plants per patient/caregiver , next i took my retirement savings & started a co-op with 2 partners, i had 400 plants going with 50 plants getting chopped every week & was doing fine , spent a few yrs running the co-op & sold my controlling stake & grow back to my partners , i made out ok .

Prices are what they are so i'll leave that one alone .

Now i just run a little personal grow for the wife .


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 8, 2015)

Good life story, I would like to see a movie made of what has happened, and the transition to legal


panhead said:


> I live in Michigan & have been growing dope since the early 70's when single lbs cost $300 , got popped for Manufacturing a controlled substance & did a couple years the slow way , the cops used early racketeering laws to take everything i owned & sell it .
> 
> Got out & bought an old abandoned AC Spark Plug bldg from GM & started growing again , kept it undercover for 30 yrs , Michigan became a legal state & being that my wife suffers from Multiple Sclerosis i hired a lawyer who petitioned the Governor to set aside my felony drug conviction so i could care for my wife .
> 
> ...


----------



## shaggy340 (Jun 20, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> Full rec legal July 1st, we are medically legal now


yeah from oregon to it is july 1st 10days away. planted mine the end of may started my seeds march 1st going to be some monsters.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 20, 2015)

Very cool, good to meet you, yup I have been working with three other guys on here from Oregon, Ihave an indoor grow box in an old wardrobe that I put cree cobs LEDs in, I wanted to do an outdoor, but I think I'll wait till next summer


shaggy340 said:


> yeah from oregon to it is july 1st 10days away. planted mine the end of may started my seeds march 1st going to be some monsters.


----------



## shaggy340 (Jun 20, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> Very cool, good to meet you, yup I have been working with three other guys on here from Oregon, Ihave an indoor grow box in an old wardrobe that I put cree cobs LEDs in, I wanted to do an outdoor, but I think I'll wait till next summer


nice to meet you to i run a 400 watt hps/metal halide digtal ballast when i do indoor yeah probaly best to wait i couldnt wait any longer grow room height restrictions so i put them all out and i live two blocks from the cop shop so was a little worried at first.one of my cindys blue cheese was 4ft tall when i put her out she was probaly close to 6ft tall and i topped her but she recovered quick lol.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 21, 2015)

All my outdoor friends are posting pictures of their outdoor plants and they are going bonkers with growth right now, so much fun


----------



## innerG (Jun 21, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> All my outdoor friends are posting pictures of their outdoor plants and they are going bonkers with growth right now, so much fun


I'm hoping WA updates their laws to include Rec homegrows, I just want 1 or 2 big ol outdoor plants lol

My wife is a mmj patient so we grow some indoors, it's just still to risky growing in the yard in town imo, until they make it legal for everybody


----------



## shaggy340 (Jun 21, 2015)

innerG said:


> I'm hoping WA updates their laws to include Rec homegrows, I just want 1 or 2 big ol outdoor plants lol
> 
> My wife is a mmj patient so we grow some indoors, it's just still to risky growing in the yard in town imo, until they make it legal for everybody


yeah they need to change that forsure dont know why they didnt allow a few plants im happy with my four trees lol.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 22, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> yeah they need to change that forsure dont know why they didnt allow a few plants im happy with my four trees lol.


I am very happy with the four plant rule,! Idon't think Washington state is going to allow home grows without avote of the people


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Jun 24, 2015)

Two blocks from the cop shop, not a problem here...I'm also in Oregon, although at the other end of the state, Josephine County, the one with NO SHERIFF'S PATROL ANYWHERE in our county. FWIW, it's been more or less legal to grow here the past few years anyway. Last year in September, I was under a Level 1 Fire evacuation. Went to a meeting with ODF, various state & local officials, sheriff at the time, & other folks. Sheriff at the time said in response to a question. "We Don't Care what you have in your garden". New sheriff elected last November. He said at that time "The County doesn't have the money to pursue MJ investigations. We're not going to prosecute or investigate anything that will be legal next July 1st."

Tim Fox has explained our law, quite well I may add. 4 plants. 8 oz.. etc. etc., so I don't have anything to add to his explanation. I've been growing a few plants a year the past few years anyway, both indoors & out. If you act like you know what you're doing and act like you're supposed to be doing it, people just assume your paperwork is in order.

Yeah July 1 is a week away now. I've been smoking/vaping/eating cannabis since I was 16. I'll be 65 in a few weeks. So, for almost 50 years I've looked forward to the day MJ would be legal and now that it's finally almost here, I find I'm not getting too excited about it at all. I'm an old white guy, the cops don't hassle me at all.





shaggy340 said:


> nice to meet you to i run a 400 watt hps/metal halide digtal ballast when i do indoor yeah probaly best to wait i couldnt wait any longer grow room height restrictions so i put them all out and i live two blocks from the cop shop so was a little worried at first.one of my cindys blue cheese was 4ft tall when i put her out she was probaly close to 6ft tall and i topped her but she recovered quick lol.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 24, 2015)

i took about 25 years off smoking I like you am elderly , in my mid 50's ( occasional vacation to see friends in california and they would smoke me out, so maybe once a year if I was lucky), now with legal only 7 days away, the cops in clackamas and multnomah county stated they would not go after anything legal under measure 91, they said this about 3 or 4 months ago, the only problem is many jobs, are coming out with company memos telling their employees there will be random drug tests , and those compaines are telling thier employees that MJ is not allowed, even though legal , SOOOO you wont go to jail, but you can lose your job, what the fuck man, legal like booze is?,, legal like asperin?,, legal like caffine? legal like cigarettes?,,, how long is it going to take in legal states, those places are stating the fed law as a blanket response, so we need the feds to declassify it , 
even my own job has come out with the memo now, so I am going to buy some of that synthectic urine and carrry it around with me on the off chance i get blasted with the random drug pee test,, i hate having it hanging over my head, it has played a thummping on my mind the past week, so much so I have not smoked for a few days, not to clean out, just so the paranoid factor doesnt kick in,, MJ is suppose to be fun right, well there is part of me that just wants to go get a job at a gas station or mcdonalds so I can just relax about it, I will be silently waving my bag in the air next wednesday, I dont dare go to one of the celebrations in portland, as much as I want to, i just dont want to be caught on TV or someone to see me who dissaproves, even that part sucks GRRRR, I gave up drinking and smoking has made me such a better man, and yet there are employers out there are still in the stone age


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Jun 24, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> i took about 25 years off smoking I like you am elderly , in my mid 50's ( occasional vacation to see friends in california and they would smoke me out, so maybe once a year if I was lucky), now with legal only 7 days away, the cops in clackamas and multnomah county stated they would not go after anything legal under measure 91, they said this about 3 or 4 months ago, the only problem is many jobs, are coming out with company memos telling their employees there will be random drug tests , and those compaines are telling thier employees that MJ is not allowed, even though legal , SOOOO you wont go to jail, but you can lose your job, what the fuck man, legal like booze is?,, legal like asperin?,, legal like caffine? legal like cigarettes?,,, how long is it going to take in legal states, those places are stating the fed law as a blanket response, so we need the feds to declassify it ,
> even my own job has come out with the memo now, so I am going to buy some of that synthectic urine and carrry it around with me on the off chance i get blasted with the random drug pee test,, i hate having it hanging over my head, it has played a thummping on my mind the past week, so much so I have not smoked for a few days, not to clean out, just so the paranoid factor doesnt kick in,, MJ is suppose to be fun right, well there is part of me that just wants to go get a job at a gas station or mcdonalds so I can just relax about it, I will be silently waving my bag in the air next wednesday, I dont dare go to one of the celebrations in portland, as much as I want to, i just dont want to be caught on TV or someone to see me who dissaproves, even that part sucks GRRRR, I gave up drinking and smoking has made me such a better man, and yet there are employers out there are still in the stone age


Yeah, you've got a point. I'm self employed & have my own business and have for 25 years, so that kind of stuff doesn't even cross my mind. (You can work for me if you grow/use weed. Anything else and you're gone though.)

You say there are parties in rip city??? I'm looking for something along the lines of a Dead show. Shakedown Street in the middle of town. Hell, I'll drive up there for that. There's nothing like that going on in southern Oregon. I don't give a shit who sees me on TV. FWIW, they'll only show young people in dreads on TV anyway. The bastards never give up on the negative propaganda. They definitely won't talk to some old man who likes weed and has a business employing a half dozen folks.

Oh, Tim, and by the way.....I may be pushing 65 and have grand kids in their late teens & early 20's, but NO FUCKING WAY am I "elderly". (insert appropriate smiley thing here to indicate I'm not pissed off & am just being a smart ass)


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 24, 2015)

I hear you brother, good time s


Johnny Vapor said:


> Yeah, you've got a point. I'm self employed & have my own business and have for 25 years, so that kind of stuff doesn't even cross my mind. (You can work for me if you grow/use weed. Anything else and you're gone though.)
> 
> You say there are parties in rip city??? I'm looking for something along the lines of a Dead show. Shakedown Street in the middle of town. Hell, I'll drive up there for that. There's nothing like that going on in southern Oregon. I don't give a shit who sees me on TV. FWIW, they'll only show young people in dreads on TV anyway. The bastards never give up on the negative propaganda. They definitely won't talk to some old man who likes weed and has a business employing a half dozen folks.
> 
> Oh, Tim, and by the way.....I may be pushing 65 and have grand kids in their late teens & early 20's, but NO FUCKING WAY am I "elderly". (insert appropriate smiley thing here to indicate I'm not pissed off & am just being a smart ass)


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 17, 2015)

eatspam said:


> *I'm curious as to what it's like growing/selling/smoking in a legal country/state.*


Honestly.. its about the same.. They are working on getting the rules down for legal outlets.. 

Its been on the books for decades now that personal use is legal. 4 oz to 25 plants. 
Oddly enough the new laws push legal personal cultivation to less.. like 6 plants..


----------

